# Best method for brewing 600g + of Coffee



## Beerista (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I've been a heavy v60 user for quite some time now. I absolutely love it..... When brewing for myself. I've found quality has been compromised due to hitting the roof with the v60 trying to brew larger amounts.

In your experience, what's the best method of brewing for 2-3 people? Ideally 750g of coffee. Also, what actually is the maximum you can brew comfortably with the v60?

TIA for your time!


----------



## RobDGio (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi @Beerista

i too enjoy v60 for myself but also own a wilfa classic plus (seems pretty much the same as a mochamaster) which works really consistently for me when brewing between 500-1000ml. Even has an adjustable flow to control that somewhat (probably no where near what you can manually do for pour over).

mid imagine for that size brew and automatic pour over/filter machine would be best

Would be keen to hear what others suggest


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The bigger the brew you make, the more silty the coffee produced will be.

The problem this creates is, you want to grind coarser, but that will make extracting harder, so brews can end up under-extracted, sour & silty.

I persevered with making large brews for 3 (40:600 to 650) for a few years, but in the end making 3 individual, 1 cup brews won out (you'll need more, or bigger scales if brewing simultaneously). The big brews weren't always bad, some coffees came out really well, but on average the smaller brews were better more often.

I used 3x V60 02 in plastic. 3x steel can strainers. 14:200g per cup. Pouring 40g per brewer in a fast spiral (about 12s each) every 40s. After 2 pours each, I drop the can strainer in the top of the brewer & last 3 pours per cup go in via this. Making 1,2 or 3 cups, keep everything the same.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Strainer-Sieve-Drainer-Remover-Pieces/dp/B08CZK9T8B/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=35LYOMVVOVTDZ&dchild=1&keywords=can+strainer&qid=1609939834&sprefix=can+strainer%2Caps%2C161&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExRzFFT01OVVZaSjhGJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwODI2NDg1MVZKNzRNTFhGVkxYMyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUExMDMzODQwSVVUR05YWlo3RDlXJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

I'd stick to 400-500ml brews max if brewing all in 1x V60.

A big French press is an option, but time consuming.

As @RobDGiosays, to brew all that in one go may be better with an auto drip brewer.


----------

